
Seamless iframes: The future, today - joeyespo
http://benvinegar.github.com/seamless-talk/#/
======
quink
So, I saw this and opened up Chrome's Inspector. It's a slideshow.

Advance with space or →.

~~~
andyfleming
Yeah. At first I thought I was supposed to inspect what I was viewing.

------
emp_
A massive issue with iframes is the browser back button, if you click 10
things inside the iframe and hit back in the browser it will start to navigate
the iframe history, not the parent and I do not know any way possible to have
a normal navigation inside the iframe without filling the browser history with
its pages.

------
thinkbohemian
I would <3 this so hard if it was a blog post + demo rather than slides.

Good info, just hard to get at.

~~~
irickt
The last slide points to this repo with slide content and code.
<https://github.com/benvinegar/seamless-talk>

------
andyfleming
Very interesting. I hadn't seen the seamless iframes before, but the idea of
css cascading through could save some load time and make them a bit more
responsive and useful.

------
unconed
What i don't get is why they made this one feature bundling all the new
behavior, as opposed to letting you decide for yourself if you want css
inheritance, auto sizing, auto targets, etc

------
nakedgremlin
This is really good stuff. Lots of practical hints and methods to get seamless
iframes kosher.

Kinda curious to see the 'hastily written demo' (slide 38)...

